
Perspectives on Cloud Outcomes [pdf] - mastry
https://newsroom.accenture.com/content/1101/files/ResearchReport.pdf
======
mastry
Plenty of Accenture fluff in here, but a little worrying that so many
companies are not getting what they want out of cloud technologies.

"The barrier noted most frequently by respondents in their top three was
“security and compliance risk” (65%), a view echoed across nearly all
segments. The second most commonly noted barrier was “complexity of business
and organizational change” (55%), with “legacy infrastructure and/or
application sprawl” (43%) coming in a third, followed closely by “lack of
cloud skills with the organization” (42%)."

